# LAST TIME........Updated Pics.........Reflected Image FMF



## CLC Stables (Feb 20, 2006)

I know I know he is a SHETLAND, but so many of you have wanted pics of him when he got here. Well it was finally decent enough to get some pictures of him, but he is a BOY and this was the only good one. Dad was taking the pics so that is ALWAYS interesting..........but it is much easier him taking them than setting up the horses.

HERE HE IS.............REFLECTED IMAGE FMF, 2002 National Congress Grand Champion Classic Under Stallion

He is of course NOT QUITE in show shape, and in his woolies, but hope you like. He is standing to outside mares this year.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, he is a very pretty stallion, love his markings.

Vicky


----------



## jleonard (Feb 20, 2006)

He is beautiful! Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## Lewella (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice Rob!


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Feb 20, 2006)

He is very nice. How tall is he? He doesn't look very big, or it could be the picture angle :lol:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice Rob! Cool horse! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 20, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]That is an awesome boy there Rob! [/SIZE]


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 20, 2006)

Rob I LOVE HIM he is so pretty, raven saw him and went WOW nice horse so he has her approval as well - ok and she thinks like me.. she was convinced that now target could come live with her



:

Anyway if this is him out of show shape then all I can say is WOW :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## mininik (Feb 20, 2006)

Stunning. I hope to see him in person someday soon...



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations. He is very nice.



:



:


----------



## Getitia (Feb 21, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Very nice Rob - Can't wait to see him in Missiouri in a few months ! :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 21, 2006)

Will you be able to ship semen any time soon?



:


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 21, 2006)

I am going to be looking into shipping semen for sure.

He is 41 3/4" at the withers, and at the last hair of the main he is 39", has a quite high wither bone.


----------



## Firefall (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, very, very nice!



:


----------



## CountryHaven (Feb 22, 2006)

He's beautiful, Rob.

Tami


----------



## susanne (Feb 27, 2006)

That neck and how it flows into his withers and back make me shiver -- LOL, I am not a well woman...

Kidding aside, he is a knockout. Will you be showing him? Oregon Gold? Evergreen? I sure hope so!


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 27, 2006)

Susanne

He will show at Walla Walla, and Monroe..............Oregon Gold I am stewarding, and Evergreen doesn't have Shetlands.

I might send him with Syndi Kanzler to the Regional show as I have a wedding I have to go to.


----------

